# When to avoid cardio relative to Leg Day.



## Pirate! (Apr 1, 2005)

I'd like some fresh opinions on this:


----------



## JoeR. (Apr 1, 2005)

Would'nt cardio a few days after a leg day be considered "active recovery"?


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't see any problem with a few days after leg day, but I have read that doing cardio the day before leg day decreases lifting performance on leg day. And it seems that the day following lifting, cardio should be avoided while your legs recover. But, taking three days off from cardio for one leg workout only allows for about 2 days of cardio a week for me. I'm thinking the day of and day after is break enough from cario at this time of year.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 1, 2005)

You need more options.  I would vote for skipping cardio the day before legs, but that's not a choice.


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

Where's the option, none of the above ?


----------



## redspy (Apr 1, 2005)

I opted for _Avoid cardio the day before, after, and on leg day._  Don't have any science to back me up, but as it's a large group of muscles I believe they need good recovery time and should be 'fresh' when trainined.


----------



## tjwes (Apr 1, 2005)

I think if you can even entertain the idea of cardio on leg day,then you didn`t train legs like they are supposed to be trained.

I start off my week with legs, so I do no cardio on the day before,or on leg day,on the day after leg day, I walk at a moderate pace on an inclined treadmill for 30 minutes........nothing too intense,just get the heart rate elevated a bit, and burn some calories.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 1, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> You need more options.  I would vote for skipping cardio the day before legs, but that's not a choice.


And do cardio on leg day? I shouldn't have assumed that some would choose to do cardio on leg day. I wouldn't consider that, personally. I _do_ warm-up, but not a full cardio session.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 1, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> Where's the option, none of the above ?


What is your preference, if not one of those three options?


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Apr 1, 2005)

I don't do cardio on leg day, I'll do it the day before and after.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 1, 2005)

SPIKE1257 said:
			
		

> I don't do cardio on leg day, I'll do it the day before and after.


Yeah, I inteded to include that as an option, but failed to.

It is interesting how divided everyone is on this matter...


----------



## Du (Apr 1, 2005)

Avoid cardio like the plague.


----------



## SlimShady (Apr 2, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Avoid cardio like the plague.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 2, 2005)

Damn, it still spilt pretty evenly. I guess there are no absolutes in this business. I need to decide what to do, because I can't take 3 days of carido off every time I workout my legs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Apr 2, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> And do cardio on leg day? I shouldn't have assumed that some would choose to do cardio on leg day. I wouldn't consider that, personally. I _do_ warm-up, but not a full cardio session.



You asked for OPINIONS, so I gave mine.  Yes, I do cardio on leg day (iron cardio as part of my lifting program).  It might not work for you, but it fits my temperament and schedule just fine.  This is definitely one issue where there are many differing opinions, and there is no single correct answer.


----------



## Cold Iron (Apr 2, 2005)

I do a 5min warm-up every workout. I don't do cardio the day of legs and usually can't the day after.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 2, 2005)

I do sprints the day before and after leg day.  I also do agility drills after I do my legs.  Immediately after.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 2, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> You asked for OPINIONS, so I gave mine.  Yes, I do cardio on leg day (iron cardio as part of my lifting program).  It might not work for you, but it fits my temperament and schedule just fine.  This is definitely one issue where there are many differing opinions, and there is no single correct answer.


I didn't mean suggest that anyone's opinion was wrong. I just meant to say that _I_ wouldn't consider doing both in the same day. I can hardly climb the stairs to my house after a good leg workout.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Apr 2, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> I do a 5min warm-up every workout. I don't do cardio the day of legs and usually can't the day after.




BINGO!    Same here.


----------



## Volume (Apr 3, 2005)

Cold Iron said:
			
		

> I do a 5min warm-up every workout. I don't do cardio the day of legs and usually can't the day after.




I third that!! WOOF!


----------



## Jay334 (Apr 3, 2005)

I sometimes do cardio on leg day to hurt my legs even more. Of course I cant run nearly as much.


----------



## Pirate! (Apr 4, 2005)

I think I'll just restrict myself to taking off the day of and day after. There certainly isn't much consensus on this topic.


----------

